
A Year on TC39: Dispatches from the Future of JavaScript - pgr0ss
https://medium.com/braintree-product-technology/a-year-plus-a-little-on-tc39-a1acb87eb862
======
akirose
Author here. I'm incoming co-chair of TC39 for 2019, and happy to talk to
anyone about our process, or why that one proposal you really like doesn't do
the thing you really want it to do, or how to get more involved. Feel free to
direct your ire and/or adulation this way.

